# La pronunciación de ão en são, habitação, coração



## Doctorr

Hola foreros!
Me interesa ¿qué sonido se pronuncia en las palabras como s*ão*, habitaç*ão*, coraç*ão*?
Hace poco tiempo que empecé a estudiar el portugués y pues:

Primero, la tilde (o la virgulilla) señala la nasalización de una vocal, en mis ejemplos (são, habitação, coração ) es [ã], o sea se pronuncia la "a" nasalizada.
Segundo, la O terminal se pronuncia como *U*.

Entonces, las palabras se pronuncian como s*[ã]u*, habitaç*[ã]u*, coraç*[ã]u*?

Lo que pasa es que unas veces he oído que *-ão *se pronuncia más bien como *õn* (también nasalizado): sõn, habitaçõn, coraçõn.

¿Hay quien pueda ayudarme?
Gracias por anticipado)


----------



## chlapec

La a nasalizada se pronuncia siempre como "a fechado" (tanto en Portugal como en Brasil). Es un sonido vocálico más apagado que nuestra "a", típico de todas las aes no tónicas (y algunas tónicas) del portugués de Portugal. En el caso de s*ão*, etc, es todo el diptongo el que se nasaliza ['sɐ͂w̃] . Observa que, en estos casos, la u se convierte en una semiconsonante.


----------



## Outsider

Doctorr said:


> Primero, la tilde (o la virgulilla) señala la nasalización de una vocal, en mis ejemplos (são, habitação, coração ) es [ã], o sea se pronuncia la "a" nasalizada.
> Segundo, la O terminal se pronuncia como *U*.
> 
> Entonces, las palabras se pronuncian como s*[ã]u*, habitaç*[ã]u*, coraç*[ã]u*?


Así es.



Doctorr said:


> Lo que pasa es que unas veces he oído que *-ão *se pronuncia más bien como *õn* (también nasalizado): sõn, habitaçõn, coraçõn.


No coincido con esa opinión. Aunque existen dialectos en el norte de Portugal para los cuales la segunda descripción es correcta, la primera descripción es la más común y la que se considera estándar.


----------



## chlapec

Outsider, já tentou pronunciar são como [sã-u]?


----------



## Outsider

Quer dizer em duas sílabas? Ou sem consoante?


----------



## chlapec

Se pronunciar-mos como Doctorr propôs, teríamos de dizer algo parecido com sã/u, mas eu acho que a pronúncia correcta é aquela que eu escrevi no post 2. Não acha?


----------



## Outsider

Estou de acordo com a sua transcrição, mas acho que o que o Doctorr fez foi representar a mesma pronúncia de modo informal, em vez de usar o alfabeto fonético internacional. Acho que o modo de transcrição do Doctorr é suficientemente claro para a presente discussão.


----------



## chlapec

Se calhar...mas o Outsider sabe que muitos espanhois, até muitos que moram em Portugal há já muitos anos, continuam a pronunciar o *a* aberto nos casos em que ele deveria ser fechado, por eles nunca terem reparado na diferença e ninguém lhes ter dito como é que se devia pronunciar.


----------



## Outsider

É verdade que existe variação na abertura do "a" átono _oral_, mas nos ditongos nasais nunca notei essa pronúncia com "a" aberto de que fala.


----------



## chlapec

Eu escuto-a todos os dias, mas, pronto, cada pessoa tem a sua propria experiência. Acho que se pedir a qualquer amigo espanhol que pronuncie, por exemplo, eu "canto" (não é diptongo neste caso, mas é a nasal), é possível que fique surpreendido.


----------



## Outsider

Referia-me aos falantes nativos de português.


----------



## chlapec

...e eu estava a falar dos espanhois....


> ...muitos espanhois, até muitos (*espanhois*!) que moram em Portugal há já muitos anos...


 
Estava tentando esprimir a importância que tem, para a pessoa que está a aprender uma língua, conhecer como se pronuncia REALMENTE uma palavra.


----------



## Outsider

Tudo bem, e explicar nunca é de mais. Não quis entrar em mais pormenores porque tinha explicado a pronúncia das vogais do português noutra discussão recente.


----------



## chlapec

Então já tem percebido que eu, pelo contrário, há já muito tempo que não falava em vogais


----------



## Doctorr

Muito obrigado a todos los que me han respondido y explicado)))

Pues, el sonido es más o menos *[ã]u *(*coloquial*)*=*[ɐ͂w̃] (según el alfabeto fonético internacional) (Outsider ha dicho:_ o Doctorr fez foi representar a mesma pronúncia de modo informal, em vez  de usar o alfabeto fonético internacional_).

Y en Rio de Janeiro, cómo se pronuncia?
Os reitero mi agradecimiento a vosotros)


----------



## Outsider

Encontré este enlace en otro hilo. Puede interesarle. 

P.S. Y este también.

P.P.S. Y un más.


----------



## Doctorr

Outsider, muchas gracias por los enlaces, voy a verlos)


----------



## okporip

Doctorr said:


> Muito obrigado a todos los que me han respondido y explicado)))
> 
> Pues, el sonido es más o menos *[ã]u *(*coloquial*)*=*[ɐ͂w̃] (según el alfabeto fonético internacional) (Outsider ha dicho:_ o Doctorr fez foi representar a mesma pronúncia de modo informal, em vez  de usar o alfabeto fonético internacional_).
> 
> Y en Rio de Janeiro, cómo se pronuncia?
> Os reitero mi agradecimiento a vosotros)



En Rio de Janeiro no lo sé, pero yo, que soy de São Paulo, pronuncio el sonido "ão" de una manera tal que, tratando de representarlo de ese "modo informal", sería algo como *ã**ũn* (una sola sílaba).

Otro sitio en que encuentras las pronunciaciones que te interesan es forvo (creo que hay que suscribirte en el sitio para escucharlas).


----------



## Doctorr

Okporip, pues tú añades una "n" ligera, ¿verdad?
Y el enlace que me has sugerido, ya lo uso, es bastante útil, gracias)
P.D. no es necesario inscribirse)


----------



## okporip

Doctorr said:


> Okporip, pues tú añades una "n" ligera, ¿verdad?
> Y el enlace que me has sugerido, ya lo uso, es bastante útil, gracias)
> P.D. no es necesario inscribirse)



Sí: me da la sensación de que termino con una "n". Pero también me parece que nasalizo la "u". Por ahí, la descripción de chlapec, mucho más precisa - "todo el diptongo se nasaliza ['sɐ͂w̃]; la u se convierte en una semiconsonante" - ya tiene incluido lo que quiero comunicar (para lo que, por cierto, me faltan los medios, o sea, el conocimiento de fonética).


----------



## vf2000

Para pronúncias, sugiro este site, que já foi postado aqui pelo Mangato, se não me engano.
Se ajuda em algo, quando a internet ainda não tinha todos os acentos, a juventude escrevia "naum" em vez de "não". É uma boa forma de pronunciar para iniciantes, mais eficiente que o tradicional "ná-u" dos estranjeiros em geral
Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## Doctorr

Vf2000, muito obrigado pelo link, é muito útil)


----------

